# Floundering around?



## itimeman (Feb 24, 2003)

I will be fishing the Bald Point and Shell Island areas the end of this month. What will be the best place and way to hook some flatfish. Any suggestion are helpful


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

itimeman 
Here is a link to some info on Bald Point.
It was made up for another member amout a month ago. http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ge t_topic&f=9&t=000150 

Let us know how you do.
T<----->Lines 
Kozlow
P/S maybe some locals can jump in here with some other info.


----------

